# Safe buttercream- Do you use pasteurized eggs? If not- what is your method? thank u!



## sweetypie (Jun 2, 2011)

If not- what is your method? thank u!


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

In French and Italian buttercreams the eggs get blasted with 240 deg F syrup. I consider them cooked and safe. In German buttercream, the eggs are cooked in a custard first. It's also safe. Decorators/American buttercream doesn't usually have eggs.

Really only an issue with Swiss buttercream, because sometimes people only take it up to 120 deg F or there abouts.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you Incook! I'm doing an Italian Meringue too, just wanted to check what people consider "safe".

Thank you for your answer!SUBMIT


----------

